# Milling is fulfilling . . .



## Kevin

I think I started the original "millin like a villian" thread somewhere  so just to prove I'm not my own copy-cat I'll continue with this theme that "milling is fulfilling" . . . 

[attachment=4877]


----------



## Mike1950

I know what you mean-with me it is running it through the planer and seeing the abrupt change of rough to planed out the other end. Just seems like the right thing to do.


----------



## txpaulie

All I know is that I'm grateful you guys keep doin' what yer doin'!:nyam2:

Go on, get fulfilled already!:no dice. more please:

p


----------



## Mr.Hunt

yes it is, yes it issss!!!


----------



## Mizer

Heading up into KY for a little fulfillment this morning. Looking forward to meeting Tom (West River Woodworks) and his grandparents to do a little sentimental sawing. Pics from either Tom or myself to follow.


----------



## Mizer

Mizer said:


> Heading up into KY for a little fulfillment this morning. Looking forward to meeting Tom (West River Woodworks) and his grandparents to do a little sentimental sawing. Pics from either Tom or myself to follow.



Here is a pic of Tom before all the fun began and the shade disappeared. 

[attachment=4918]

[attachment=4919]


----------



## Kevin

Joe Rebuild said:


> Yes it is. But what is it Wal-Nut?



Redbud. And I have lots of turning blanks from it.


----------



## Mizer

Kevin said:


> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is. But what is it Wal-Nut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redbud. And I have lots of turning blanks from it.
Click to expand...

That was a big Red Bud.


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is. But what is it Wal-Nut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redbud. And I have lots of turning blanks from it.
Click to expand...


How do you keep them from cracking? I've tried double coats of the original Anchorseal and saranwrap, and I've still had the blanks crack. I've never had a rough out survive the drying process, and most of the blanks cracked before I could even get them roughed!:dash2::dash2::dash2::diablo:

It's the state tree of Oklahoma, and they're everywhere around here... I'd love to be able to turn something from them, but anything bigger than a pen blank cracks on me!:cray::cray:


----------



## Kevin

David I don't know this is my first dance with the wood. I think I'll turn everything to 1/32" so it will dry overnight. 







In my dreams!


----------



## Mizer

Joe Rebuild said:


> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heading up into KY for a little fulfillment this morning. Looking forward to meeting Tom (West River Woodworks) and his grandparents to do a little sentimental sawing. Pics from either Tom or myself to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of Tom before all the fun began and the shade disappeared.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And wearing a "Dust Bee Gone" too. We mill with Paula, the creator/manufacturer of the DBG mask.
Click to expand...

I had never seen a mask like that and I forgot to ask him about it. I will have to check it out, do you have a link?


----------



## Kevin

A link for Dust Bee Gone. I have not bought one because I'm so happy with my pressurized mask but I need to buy one just to check it our for times when my pressurized isn't needed.


----------



## West River WoodWorks

Had a very good time meeting Mizer this past weekend. 
Wow, what a cool mill and boy is it fast!
[attachment=5010][attachment=5011]
[attachment=5012][attachment=5013]
Thanks again Brian for making the trip up, the lumber looks awesome!
Tom


----------



## West River WoodWorks

Joe Rebuild said:


> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heading up into KY for a little fulfillment this morning. Looking forward to meeting Tom (West River Woodworks) and his grandparents to do a little sentimental sawing. Pics from either Tom or myself to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of Tom before all the fun began and the shade disappeared.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And wearing a "Dust Bee Gone" too. We mill with Paula, the creator/manufacturer of the DBG mask.
Click to expand...


Its a great mask because it doesnt fog up my glasses and washes out with soap and water!
Tom


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is. But what is it Wal-Nut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redbud. And I have lots of turning blanks from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you keep them from cracking? I've tried double coats of the original Anchorseal and saranwrap, and I've still had the blanks crack. I've never had a rough out survive the drying process, and most of the blanks cracked before I could even get them roughed!:dash2::dash2::dash2::diablo:
> 
> It's the state tree of Oklahoma, and they're everywhere around here... I'd love to be able to turn something from them, but anything bigger than a pen blank cracks on me!:cray::cray:
Click to expand...


David I roughed out a bowl and have it in a box in the shavings. I'll start a new thread on it later next week or so. I roughed it out real thick and plan to take it down some more next week or so like a two-rough process. All the branches and blanks have not checked any worse than other species.


----------



## DKMD

Thanks for the update, Kevin! I'm looking forward to hearing about your experience, and I'd love nothing more than to end my redbud curse! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Kevin

So far so good. The only crack it has is the one it developed when it went flying into a nearby workbench. :dash2:

[attachment=5050]


----------



## DKMD

rbaccus said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the update, Kevin! I'm looking forward to hearing about your experience, and I'd love nothing more than to end my redbud curse! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm like you Dave except on cedar. me and several buds have 97% crackups on cedar. have tried staying in the log for years, wax, bags, cut the asses offa 12 ckickens, circled them around a cedar blank on a full moon nite--everything and then see bueatiful bowls on the web---i'm going crazy!:dash2::dash2::dash2::wacko1::wacko1::wacko1::diablo::diablo:
Click to expand...


I haven't tried the chickens, but I'm willing to... Maybe you pointed them the wrong way when they were arranged in the circle. Should they alternate?


----------



## Mike1950

DKMD said:


> rbaccus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the update, Kevin! I'm looking forward to hearing about your experience, and I'd love nothing more than to end my redbud curse! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm like you Dave except on cedar. me and several buds have 97% crackups on cedar. have tried staying in the log for years, wax, bags, cut the asses offa 12 ckickens, circled them around a cedar blank on a full moon nite--everything and then see bueatiful bowls on the web---i'm going crazy!:dash2::dash2::dash2::wacko1::wacko1::wacko1::diablo::diablo:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't tried the chickens, but I'm willing to... Maybe you pointed them the wrong way when they were arranged in the circle. Should they alternate?
Click to expand...


Every time I read this post I laugh until I have tears in my eyes. The chicken- moon thing is hilarious- I think what you are doing wrong is you need to be standing on your head to have real success!!!


----------



## West River WoodWorks

At last its stacked, stickered, and sealed!
Now to build a temporary cover for it to dry untill fall, by then I hope to have my kiln built.:i_dunno:
[attachment=5068]
Tom


----------



## Kevin

Redbud update.

David I have three groups of this redbud and two subgroups. Three groups are dimensional lumber, dimensional turning blanks, and log shorts (also for spinners but could be resawn into lumber). 

I have sealed the end grain on all groups, and have turned a dimensional spinning blanks, and have lumber drying (4/4). I have also intentionally not sealed the face grain of some of the dimensional turning blanks and they starting getting face-checks yesterday in a dramatic way. I have since sealed them and like all lumber here except mesquite and cedar it will get checks to some degree in the summer heat on top of this windy hill. 

The blanks and lumber that I did seal are not checking. But I sealed them two days in a row and with heavy coats. Based on my very limited experience with it thus far I believe that RB is not much different than other hardwoods in that if it dries too fast it will wreck. Any wood will d that. 

Redbud, like *any* wood must be dried at a rate, or more specifically *allowed* to dry at a rate that allows the wood fibers to release the free water slow enough that sections of the fibers don't shrink so unequally that they wreck themselves. That's not very scientific but the best I can do. 

Personally I don't foresee Redbud presenting a drying challenge, just a little more TLC.


----------



## DKMD

Thanks for the update, Kevin. I think my mistake in the past has been to treat redbud as I have treated other turning blanks and roughouts. I should have said that some of the checking and cracking I've had have occurred in twice sealed(anchor seal) blanks that were left on my storage racks… I didn't have any trouble initially, but eventually they all seem to crack on me.

I've had spindle blanks(mill sized) that got deep cracks across the end grain even though the end grain on those blanks was heavily sealed with anchorseal. Bowl roughouts with consistent wall thickness have cracked as well… I've tried sealing the endgrain inside and out and painting the entire blank with anchorseal… Neither worked for me. DNA soaking was a disaster. I haven't tried boiling yet, but I think it's got some promise… It works for madrone which is even less stable.

Part of my trouble may be that I'm storing the blanks in an air conditioned shop which I'm sure reduces the ambient humidity considerably. I think my next go around with redbud will involve heavy layers of plastic wrap. I haven't had any issues with mold, so I'll try something to dry them even more slowly.

If that doesn't work, I'll probably just double down on my medication!:wacko1:


----------



## Kevin

Yes the A/C may be presenting a problem. Also I have started my journey with it so I may be reporting back later that everything wrecked. I don't think our climate is much different we live in the same region I believe or if not, not a whole bunch different. But you're stuff is in a climate-controlled environment so I guess the "region" *is* dramatically different. 

:i_dunno:


----------



## davidgiul

DKMD said:


> Thanks for the update, Kevin. I think my mistake in the past has been to treat redbud as I have treated other turning blanks and roughouts. I should have said that some of the checking and cracking I've had have occurred in twice sealed(anchor seal) blanks that were left on my storage racks… I didn't have any trouble initially, but eventually they all seem to crack on me.
> 
> I've had spindle blanks(mill sized) that got deep cracks across the end grain even though the end grain on those blanks was heavily sealed with anchorseal. Bowl roughouts with consistent wall thickness have cracked as well… I've tried sealing the endgrain inside and out and painting the entire blank with anchorseal… Neither worked for me. DNA soaking was a disaster. I haven't tried boiling yet, but I think it's got some promise… It works for madrone which is even less stable.
> 
> Part of my trouble may be that I'm storing the blanks in an air conditioned shop which I'm sure reduces the ambient humidity considerably. I think my next go around with redbud will involve heavy layers of plastic wrap. I haven't had any issues with mold, so I'll try something to dry them even more slowly.
> 
> If that doesn't work, I'll probably just double down on my medication!:wacko1:


:morning2:AC shop. What the:diablo: Now that is just not right. Just kidding, I am practicing my catspeak. I am curious what the humidity is in your AC shop. Your shop is probably a big cool kiln. Come to think of it that is not a bad idea. I can stay cool while I work and all my wood is drying at the same time. Whadda you think Daren?
Dave


----------



## Mizer

West River WoodWorks said:


> At last its stacked, stickered, and sealed!
> Now to build a temporary cover for it to dry untill fall, by then I hope to have my kiln built.:i_dunno:
> 
> Tom


How many bdf did you end up with?


----------



## West River WoodWorks

Mizer said:


> West River WoodWorks said:
> 
> 
> 
> At last its stacked, stickered, and sealed!
> Now to build a temporary cover for it to dry untill fall, by then I hope to have my kiln built.:i_dunno:
> 
> Tom
> 
> 
> 
> How many bdf did you end up with?
Click to expand...


A liitle over 700 BF.


----------



## Kevin

As far as the redbud boards go - these things move more than any sweetgum I ever saw. The colors have gotten even more gorgeous and I'm not seeing many cracks but the movement including mostly cupping but also some bow and crook, it's the worst I've witnessed in any wood. 

I made several large long grain bowl blanks and they look good so far. The rest of it, 85% or more I kept in log form with bark on. I'm gonna turn a couple of those within a week or so and see how they perform. 

But as far as redbud boards, at least these, they'll make pretty pens and bottle stoppers but jewelry boxes?

:nah:


----------



## Mike1950

Seems like some trees are best at being just that trees. Too bad pretty stuff.........:sorry2:


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> As far as the redbud boards go - these things move more than any sweetgum I ever saw. The colors have gotten even more gorgeous and I'm not seeing many cracks but the movement including mostly cupping but also some bow and crook, it's the worst I've witnessed in any wood.
> 
> I made several large long grain bowl blanks and they look good so far. The rest of it, 85% or more I kept in log form with bark on. I'm gonna turn a couple of those within a week or so and see how they perform.
> 
> But as far as redbud boards, at least these, they'll make pretty pens and bottle stoppers but jewelry boxes?
> 
> :nah:



Thanks for the update, Kevin! If you have success with those turning blanks and roughouts, I'd love to know how you did it. 

I wish redbud was the ugliest wood on Earth so I wouldn't want to turn it so badly:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:… I'm off to take my medicine now!


----------

